# Agressive Doggie



## doloresbconnolly (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi they both 

I have 2 Havanese dogs. Lucy is 3 years and Molly is just 2 years. Lucy never barked until we got Molly. Now they both bark at strangers and dogs. Molly gets very aggressive when other dogs approach us and snarls and goes for the other dog in the park. We try to socialize them both and Lucy is not aggressive with other dogs. 

We have tried treats when we see other dogs before she reacts. Is she trying to protect us, it is very embarrassing and I don't like the way Molly is aggressive. We have tried the spray for barking but they have got used to it now and it does not seem to work. Can anyone help with our problems, they are both adorable and we love them very much but need some good advice on solving the aggression and barking.


Thank you

Dolores


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you need to find a good, poitive based trainer to work with you on this. And I would keep her away from dog parks. It's not fair to her OR the other dogs. She is also asking for a larger dog to take exception to her behavior and really hurt her.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ditto .


----------

